

The Majority of Opera Software’s Revenue Came from Mobile Ads - stephenr
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/22/opera-mediaworks-is-big/

======
stephenr
I posted this as I find it quite interesting that the three browsers most
often mentioned by "hackers"/open web enthusiasts etc are all funded by ad
money, either directly or indirectly, and the two that get the most flack are
funded by companies that offer them as part of a paid platform (either
software or hardware/software)

